# The new cage mates, in their bunk bed



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I wish I could've opened the door of the cage to take the picture, but they would've moved if I had. I'll try for a better picture of them together, later.

They've been sharing a cage for almost 2 days, now. They do settle in the same bunk occasionally, but they're not too great on sharing, yet. I've been really pleased with their progress so far, though.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, they are cutiepies! It looks so cozy.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks! 

I usually make them hammocks that they can lie on or climb inside, but I wanted to do something different so as to make the cage seem totally different to their original cages. The bunk beds were also so that they could sleep together, or apart if they needed their own space.


----------



## Ashadeen (Mar 1, 2007)

8O You made these hammocks yourself? 

How did you make those?

Your rats look like they enjoy it, very cute!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Ashadeen said:


> 8O You made these hammocks yourself?
> 
> How did you make those?


I take two pieces of fleece, a little larger than the hammock I want to make, then sew them together on three sides. Turn them inside out, then tuck and sew the last edge.

I buy eyelets that you can hammer into place for the corners (in the sewing section at Walmart), then I put a large keyring through those and a snap hook, so I can put them in or take them out quickly. Simple pimple 

For the hammocks that I make where they can crawl inside, I do exactly the same, but make them twice as wide so I can fold them in half. That way they can lie on top of them, or crawl inside. They've been very popular.

The fleece costs $4.44 a yard, from Walmart. You can also get roll ends at a reduced price, sometimes. I can make two of the folded hammocks out of one yard of fleece.

You should give it a go. It's very satisfying to make something that your ratties love so much.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Oops! I just realized you are in Switzerland! I'm not sure of the cost of fleece, there :lol:


----------

